# montagen in der database



## 6Meister (24. August 2004)

hallo,

ich wollte mir von der database die anleitung für montagen (montagen2.zip)runterladen...aber irgendwie geht das nicht...weiss jemand wieso ?

gruß
6Meister


----------



## Basi8811 (24. August 2004)

*AW: montagen in der database*

Poste mal den Link bitte.
Ich versuch es mal.


----------



## nikmark (24. August 2004)

*AW: montagen in der database*

Moin,
soweit ich weiss, funzt das seit der Umstellung auf die neue Software vor einiger Zeit nicht mehr !

Nikmark


----------



## Lynx (24. August 2004)

*AW: montagen in der database*

Großer Meister  #h 
gib mir Deine email , dann kommt umgehend die 'montagen2.zip'.


----------



## Basi8811 (24. August 2004)

*AW: montagen in der database*

@ Lynx: Kannst du mir die Montagen auch zusenden?
Meine E-Mail Addy ist: Sebastian.Staat@gmx.net


----------



## Lynx (24. August 2004)

*AW: montagen in der database*

@Basi8811, drei Minuten mail ist unterwegs.


----------



## Nase (24. August 2004)

*AW: montagen in der database*

Kannst du mir die Montagen auch zusenden ?
an:
Andre.Leuner@freenet.de danke schon mal 


Liebe grüße
Nase


----------



## Lynx (24. August 2004)

*AW: montagen in der database*

ist schon weg


----------



## nikmark (24. August 2004)

*AW: montagen in der database*

@ Lynx
Warum kann man die hier nicht mehr runterladen ??
Waren doch gut !!! 

Nikmark


----------



## Basi8811 (26. August 2004)

*AW: montagen in der database*

Danke, sind echt klasse gemacht.

Würde mich auch mal interessieren, warum man die nicht mehr laden kann.


----------



## Igor (26. August 2004)

*AW: montagen in der database*



			
				Lynx schrieb:
			
		

> Großer Meister #h
> gib mir Deine email , dann kommt umgehend die 'montagen2.zip'.


@ Lunx,
darf ich mich auch in die Schlange anstellen ('montagen2.zip'.)? 
Wenn ja -xxxxxxx@xxx.de.

Danke im Voraus
Gruß
Igor


----------



## macke (26. August 2004)

*AW: montagen in der database*

Hey, wusste garnicht, dass es so ne Datenbank gibt. Wo ist die zu finden? Was gibt's da noch? Also wenn du Lust und Zeit hast: one-world@web.de...  #y  Thx!


----------



## Lynx (26. August 2004)

*AW: montagen in der database*

macke, Igor die mail ist raus.

Die Database gibt es nicht mehr.
Warum, weiß ich auch nicht.  #c


----------



## nikmark (26. August 2004)

*AW: montagen in der database*

DOOOOOOOK,
warum gibt es die Database nicht mehr ??????????

Nikmark


----------



## macke (26. August 2004)

*AW: montagen in der database*

Hmm, und wo kann ich die anderen Sachen herbeziehen? Z.B. montagen1.zip?


----------



## Lynx (27. August 2004)

*AW: montagen in der database*

Ich habe doch die 1 und die 2 gemailt. ...suuuuchen


----------



## Garfield0815 (27. August 2004)

*AW: montagen in der database*

@Lynx
Ich auch bitte  

Garfield_0815atweb.de

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## nikmark (27. August 2004)

*AW: montagen in der database*

Jungs,
veröffentlicht doch hier nicht eure E-Mail Adresse  #d  #d  #d 
....weils besser ist  :m  :m 

Es gibt doch PN !

Nikmark


----------



## macke (27. August 2004)

*AW: montagen in der database*

@Lynx: Ja, danke, die Mail war wohl 2 Stuendchen unterwegs (web.de).

Meine Web.de Addy kann ich hier schon veroeffentlichen, die ist viel Spam usw. gewoehnt...

Ja, was gab's denn noch so in der DB?


----------



## vk58 (27. August 2004)

*AW: montagen in der database*

@Lynx: Vielen Dank für Deine eMail! Wirklich nett von Dir! Sollten wir uns mal treffen, hast Du ein großes Bier gut bei mir#g


----------



## Garfield0815 (28. August 2004)

*AW: montagen in der database*

Angkommen  :m 
Danke #6


----------



## Moviefreak1488 (28. August 2004)

*AW: montagen in der database*

@ lynx
darf ich mich mit meiner eMail auch mal bei dir in die reihe drängeln?
melbobaltendiez(at)aol.com


----------



## john deere (13. September 2004)

*AW: montagen in der database*

hallo,
Ich wäre sehr erfreut wenn du sie mir auch zusenden könntest.
Währe echt sehr nett.
andy-90@gmx.net
Gruß John Deere


----------



## Thomas01 (8. April 2005)

*AW: montagen in der database*

@lynx,

der Thread ist zwar schon etwas älter, würde mich aber dennoch freuen wenn Du mir die Files zuschicken würdest, danke im voraus !#6
E-Mail 1015-715(at)online.de

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Moustik (8. April 2005)

*AW: montagen in der database*

Hallo, 

also wenn du schon am Mailen bist, würde ich mich auch freuen

Mit vielen grüßen Moustik

red_mousquito@hotmail.com


----------



## upahde (8. April 2005)

*AW: montagen in der database*

Hallo,

auch ich als Anfänger würde mich sehr darüber freuen, falls du sie verschickst schick mir bitte ne PM dann schick ich dir meine Email. Will sie hier nicht unbedingt offen schreiben (SPAM) !!!!!!!!!!! 

Gruß 
Uwe


----------



## Ronen (8. April 2005)

*AW: montagen in der database*

Ich würde mich bereit erklären den Daten auf meinem Serverplätzchen einen Platz anzubieten. Wie gross ist denn die Datei?

Dies natürlich nicht ganz ohne Eigennutz. 

Wäre auch interessiert und würde mich freuen, teilhaben zu dürfen.

fxtt@freenet.de

Vielen Dank


----------



## Moustik (9. April 2005)

*AW: montagen in der database*

Hallo, hat schon einer die Datei bekommen????


Mit vielen grüßen Moustik


----------



## PaB (9. April 2005)

*AW: montagen in der database*



			
				Ronen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde mich bereit erklären den Daten auf meinem Serverplätzchen einen Platz anzubieten. Wie gross ist denn die Datei?
> 
> Dies natürlich nicht ganz ohne Eigennutz.
> 
> ...


 

^^ haste sie schon hochgestellt? wenn ja, gib mal bitte den link 

wenn nicht, bitte ich mir die auch zuzuschicken 

pa.bu@web.de

danke schonmal im voraus


----------



## Ronen (9. April 2005)

*AW: montagen in der database*

Ich habe die datei noch nicht bekommen.


----------



## esse (17. August 2005)

*AW: montagen in der database*

Hallo,

sind die Dateien vielleicht noch zu bekommen?
wäre echt klasse von Euch #h h.stocker@inode.at


----------

